# Crab Dip



## Constance (Dec 22, 2005)

Crab Dib

1 6-1/2 oz can of crab meat OR 1 8 oz pkg Crab Delights
3/4 cup butter, softened
8 oz cream cheesed, softened
2 eggs
1/2 onion, finely diced
juice of 1/2 lemon
1 tsp worchester sauce
1 tsp granulated garlic
dash Tobasco sauce
paprika

Mix all together except paprika. Put in lightly buttered 9x13 pan. Dust with paprika and bake 30-40 minutees at 350 degrees till lightly browned.
Do not overbake, or it will be dry. Serve warm or at room temperature. 

Serve with cocktail crackers of your choice.
******************

I never get time to garnish my crab dip, because my friends are on it as soon as I take it out of the oven. But a sprig or two of fresh parsley, and a couple of grape tomatoes would be pretty. It's just fine at room temperature for several hours. Real crabmeat is best, but imitation is good too. 
I never have any of this left.


----------

